

Haskell performance patterns - hamidr
http://johantibell.com/files/haskell-performance-patterns.html

======
reirob
I have a very basic Haskell understanding, where I still struggle to
understand Monads. I read through every slide and I the only thing that I
understood, is that Haskell programs can be made faster by forcing strict
evaluation and value unpackign. But I have to admit that I still do not
understand how this works under the hood and it makes me sad. As well it seems
as if lazy-by-default is actually an obstacle for fast programs.

Can someone enlighten me?

~~~
FreeFull
I find sigfpe's explanation of monads to be very clear. This blog post links
to the blog posts he made about monads:
[http://blog.sigfpe.com/2010/03/partial-ordering-of-some-
cate...](http://blog.sigfpe.com/2010/03/partial-ordering-of-some-
category.html)

